# Mac osx stuff.... free update to Mavericks,  huh?



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm sorry,  but weird little variation of bsd...   it'll just start updating mountain lion to mavericks...  how will this little free upgrade go?  And,  oh yeah,  free upgrade from mountain lion to mavericks available now.....


----------

